# Whats your fav self defense style or art?



## Mider1985 (Dec 19, 2009)

What are your top favorite self defenese systems, arts, or whatever? Kenpo, jkd, judo? What and if you have a fav system or art WHY is it your fav and what makes it affective in YOUR eyes that it could save your life? 

Some people are so stuck up on this MMA thing they say the old arts are useless and yet you hear from aikido fighters that the only reason aikido isnt used in UFC is cause they would probably break an arm or leg very easily same thing with nerve strikes (ninjutsu) and body manipulation and limb destruction (panantukan or filipino boxing) But yeah i just wanna get peoples opinions on there fav self defense arts and why its there fav and perhaps if they have used it affectivly please dont bash other arts im not bashing MMA or the tradiational arts im just saying what other people have said i think MMA and tradiational arts can be used supremly well by the properly trained person no matter how old or new the art or style is.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 19, 2009)

Mider1985 said:


> What are your top favorite self defenese systems, arts, or whatever? Kenpo, jkd, judo? What and if you have a fav system or art WHY is it your fav and what makes it affective in YOUR eyes that it could save your life?
> 
> Some people are so stuck up on this MMA thing they say the old arts are useless and yet you hear from aikido fighters that the only reason aikido isnt used in UFC is cause they would probably break an arm or leg very easily same thing with nerve strikes (ninjutsu) and body manipulation and limb destruction (panantukan or filipino boxing) But yeah i just wanna get peoples opinions on there fav self defense arts and why its there fav and perhaps if they have used it affectivly please dont bash other arts im not bashing MMA or the tradiational arts im just saying what other people have said i think MMA and tradiational arts can be used supremly well by the properly trained person no matter how old or new the art or style is.



We should be clear what MMA is.......it's a fighting sport.......which is mainly a blend of BJJ, Muay Thai/Boxing, and Wrestling, with a hodge podge of other influences.......all of which are extremely effective for self-defense, though not necessarily exactly as applied in the ring.

As to Aikido (and some other styles) it's easy to claim the lethality of a given system prevents it from being 'tested'.......but the reality often doesn't quite support those statements.  

Don't get me wrong, i've taken some very useful techniques away from Aikido over the years (or, rather, that i've taken from it's progenitor art, Daito-ryu Aiki-jujitus), but the fact that Aikido practioners lack of training with actual resistance is a huge limiting factor in my humble opinion.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 19, 2009)

The key to any effective art is the unpredictability of it. To do what ever needs to be done, at the time of attack, will go a long ways in producing a victory. Once there are rules and restrictions placed on an individual, those limitations interfere with the effectiveness of any given art. It is like giving a craftsmen a job to do, and when they arrive at the job site some of his best tools, for getting the job done, are taken out of their tool box. Purely a metaphor of course, but you can't use a pair of pliers, when a screwdriver is needed.


----------



## harold (Dec 19, 2009)

Mider1985 said:


> What are your top favorite self defenese systems, arts, or whatever? Kenpo, jkd, judo? What and if you have a fav system or art WHY is it your fav and what makes it affective in YOUR eyes that it could save your life?
> 
> Some people are so stuck up on this MMA thing they say the old arts are useless and yet you hear from aikido fighters that the only reason aikido isnt used in UFC is cause they would probably break an arm or leg very easily same thing with nerve strikes (ninjutsu) and body manipulation and limb destruction (panantukan or filipino boxing) But yeah i just wanna get peoples opinions on there fav self defense arts and why its there fav and perhaps if they have used it affectivly please dont bash other arts im not bashing MMA or the tradiational arts im just saying what other people have said i think MMA and tradiational arts can be used supremly well by the properly trained person no matter how old or new the art or style is.


 
Favorite self defense style? As far as empty hand and weapons, I have studied TKD, Kenpo, Krav Maga, Systema and in short, any and all including Kali, and Silat. I try to expose myslef to as many different styles as possible.
Learn from them all as they all have something to offer.
Then of course there is a good, legally concealed handgun.


----------



## Steve (Dec 19, 2009)

As a friendly tip, I think you should read a little more and use the search function.  This conversation tends to flare up from time to time and I'm sure you'll find peoples' opinions if you look for them.  

Or in other words, if you feel like you need to add, "I'm not bashing but..." chances are pretty good that you know you're just stirring the pot.  Less tolerant people than I would call it trolling, but I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 19, 2009)

Favorite style = Xingyiquan


----------



## blindsage (Dec 19, 2009)

I've studied Kyokushinkai Karate, JJJ, Capoeira, some Arnis, Wing Chun, Muay Thai, TKD, Hapkido, a little Kenpo, Praying Mantis, Boxing, and currently am studying Baguazhang and Xingyiquan.

I really appreciate and incorporate everything I've learned into what I do, but I study Bagua and Xingyi now because of the skills I feel they offer.  So far they are my favorites, but I would not be able to appreciate them without my previous training.  I will probably eventually study Chen Taiji, and maybe Yang as well (so maybe I will like them more :idunno, and I would also like to study some Silat, some more Arnis/Kali/Escrima, Tongbeiquan, Bajiquan, and Systema.

I like martial arts.


----------



## MJS (Dec 19, 2009)

Mider1985 said:


> What are your top favorite self defenese systems, arts, or whatever? Kenpo, jkd, judo? What and if you have a fav system or art WHY is it your fav and what makes it affective in YOUR eyes that it could save your life?
> 
> Some people are so stuck up on this MMA thing they say the old arts are useless and yet you hear from aikido fighters that the only reason aikido isnt used in UFC is cause they would probably break an arm or leg very easily same thing with nerve strikes (ninjutsu) and body manipulation and limb destruction (panantukan or filipino boxing) But yeah i just wanna get peoples opinions on there fav self defense arts and why its there fav and perhaps if they have used it affectivly please dont bash other arts im not bashing MMA or the tradiational arts im just saying what other people have said i think MMA and tradiational arts can be used supremly well by the properly trained person no matter how old or new the art or style is.


 
The ones that I train...Kenpo, Arnis, BJJ.  Of course, I enjoy training with others from other arts as well.  Anything that I can pick up, borrow, and add to my tool box, I'll do it.   Why do I feel that they're effective?  They've already been proven, both by the founders, other people who train in the arts, and myself.  If they weren't effective, none of these people would be around today.

As for the MMA debate...good god, lets not start this again.  I think its safe to say that a) there is a vast difference between reality and the ring and b) nothing good or new ever comes from those discussions.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 19, 2009)

To be very honest I think it all comes down to the person. Some people can, walk the walk where other people, well, ...talk. I study & teach Shaolin Kempo & also Uechi Ryu because I find both arts well rounded in particular, Kempo as it's so vast & so much to draw from. These arts on a self defense level are no nonsense arts & the reality of the street is with an encounter you do not have time to think that's why I study, train & teach these arts. Both these arts can give a student a solid foundation for self defense skills. I have studied & have ranking in many different arts but I have found these two systems to be the best for self defense, at least for me anyway.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 19, 2009)

MMA is made up of the traditional arts including Aikido (the way we do it hurts lol)

To reiterate what others have said, why even mention MMA if not trying to cause arguments. Others have made good posts so I'll say no more.


> guys, I can hear the sighs of relief right across the pond roflmao!<


----------



## Omar B (Dec 19, 2009)

Well if we are stating favorites first we have to list what we are experienced in to show our well of knowledge as it were.

Seido karate - Started at 5 stopped at 16 after breaking my knee, picked it back up a year ago
Choi Kwang Do - Started at 15 while still in Seido because I wanted another look at MA.  Also quit because I broke my knee and couldn't really train.
Kyokushin - Style I did for the years I was in college and a few after.
Genbukan - Last summer's fling.  I plan on returning but it's been a hectic year to say the least.

So out of those I'm gonna say Seido because it's the one I always return to.  But I will say that my form does show heavy Kyokushin and Choi kwang Do influence.  Choi's not the greatest style out there, but I really learned a lot about movment, power generation, flexibility, I could go on, it's a style I wanna return to some day because there is some value there.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 19, 2009)

> What are your top favorite self defenese systems, arts, or whatever?


 
Other than a gun  the one I study and teach


----------



## wushuguy (Dec 19, 2009)

hopefully the style people favor for self-defense is the one they are learning. that would make it meaningful and worth while to study the style.


----------



## kungfu penguin (Dec 19, 2009)

ive taken a few arts and i propose its more how the teacher imparts the knowledge than whatever art you are taking  im lucky that i have a great teacher who has been through the fire many times so he knows what will and wont work  i ask how do you learn to swim without getting wet  how do you teach fighting or self defense if you never get hit  Right now i am having fun with *kajukenbo*   thank you  *GM Harper  *
:ultracool


----------



## Mider1985 (Dec 19, 2009)

tshadowchaser said:


> Other than a gun the one I study and teach


 
So what do you teach?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 19, 2009)

Mider1985 said:


> What are your top favorite self defenese systems, arts, or whatever? Kenpo, jkd, judo? What and if you have a fav system or art WHY is it your fav and what makes it affective in YOUR eyes that it could save your life?
> 
> Some people are so stuck up on this MMA thing they say the old arts are useless and yet you hear from aikido fighters that the only reason aikido isnt used in UFC is cause they would probably break an arm or leg very easily same thing with nerve strikes (ninjutsu) and body manipulation and limb destruction (panantukan or filipino boxing) But yeah i just wanna get peoples opinions on there fav self defense arts and why its there fav and perhaps if they have used it affectivly please dont bash other arts im not bashing MMA or the tradiational arts im just saying what other people have said i think MMA and tradiational arts can be used supremly well by the properly trained person no matter how old or new the art or style is.


Sinanju.

Why settle for something derived from something else when you can get the Sun Source?

Of course, since there's so few places to learn that (and since the one official teacher insists on a very strict diet, and is rather demanding about how he receives his payment... and I'm fresh out of gold), I settle for the little known art of _mano a cara_.  It's a very rare style, though amazingly commonly practiced.

And if you're wondering about the nonsensical answers...  they're as meaningful as the question.


----------



## Mider1985 (Dec 19, 2009)

There are so many arts out there that look amazing i just wanna know which one's work i guess this is why i opened this thread and asked WHY you like such and such art.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 19, 2009)

Any art can work.  Tai Chi Chuan is probably the least martial looking art you can conveniently find.  Yet there are (comparatively few) masters out there who understand and teach the combative side of Tai Chi... and will quite literally knock your block off with it.  Krav Maga is among the most obviously "combative" martial arts, yet there are people out there with weekend certifications as instructors who are teaching garbage.  Most are somewhere in the middle.

Then there are the various "reality based" programs out there, whether it's Peyton Quinn's program at RMCAT, Tony Blauer's S.P.E.A.R. system.  Many of these don't really teach much by way of technique; they push their instructional framework (adrenal stress training, the "Bulletman Suit", etc.) as the way to make your training real.

Or Ian Abernathy and his colleagues that'll tell you how they've figured out ways to train traditional martial arts for reality...  

Or police/military defensive tactics programs, which often (MCMAP is an exception) are focused on a small syllabus of techniques culled from various martial arts with an eye towards ease of teaching, effectiveness, and balances of liability (where appropriate).

It ain't the system.  It's how you choose to train it.  If you want to prepare for reality, you have to understand reality, and your training has to take reality into consideration.  I refer you to Rory Miller's book, *Medititions on Violence* for a very good summary of these issues.  But it's only a starting point...  And it's worthless if it stays on your bookshelf.


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have practiced a lot of varied martial arts. Taekwondo, Muay Thai, Brazilian Jiu-jitsu, and Judo are the ones that I would consider my self fairly proficient at. I like the TKD and traditional Karate stuff. There are a lot of knife hands and eye gouges, but the reality is that in a self defense situation it's all about the cheap shots. My favorite "style" if you can call it that is extreme blunt force trauma with anything and everything. If someone has a favorite "style" of self defense that says that you ahve either not been in an actual situation that requires you to defend yourself from harm or you get yourself into those situations way too much. If the second is true that you are a jerk and should stop pissing people off. It's about surviving not about fighting and toying with your real life oponent.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 20, 2009)

Ninjutsu and jujutsu are the only arts I studied with a level of dedication. I tried others but quickly decided that those were not for me.

I can honestly say that JJ is great for self defense if it is taught and pressure tested properly. I used to go to MA seminars regularly and then try out many different arts. I also tried to spar against others during the breaks when you could use the mat for your own purposes. I met many with whom I had interesting bouts, but I also met several high ranked JJ practisioners who couldn't fight their way out of a paper bag due to lack of pressure testing.

Ninjutsu is also a great art. The biggest problem with ninjutsu is that compared to jj for example, it takes a much longer time to get a decent grasp on the basics to the degree that you can say it gives you an edge. After a year of practise (2 times per week in the dojo and a couple of times per week at home) I feel like I am beginning to internalize the basics. Ninjutsu is now my main art and I think it is the best -for me-. however if someone were to ask for a system to learn self defense in a hurry, I would not recommend it.

Oh and about nerve strikes: I have seen a dramatic display of what the results can be. However, since the chances of making such a hit are rather slim, you'd better train to have solid striking techniques that will work regardless of whether you hit that spot or not.


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 20, 2009)

You know, I'll be frank and say I didn't even expect there to be any answers to this thread. There really can't be any such thing as "a favourite" self defence system, there can only be a system you have a personal level of experience in and belief in it's practicality. As such, if anyone is training with self defence in mind, and they are training in a system that they do not consider their "favourite" for such a purpose, they should stop. Otherwise it's like going to an opera and expecting a punk concert.

That said, my "favourite" self defence system is very simple. Awareness and avoidance.


----------



## just2kicku (Dec 20, 2009)

I chose Kajukenbo. (Chosen for me) but like Mike said any art that was proven on the streets.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Dec 20, 2009)

I would just like to add that specifically for self defense as you stated, the art is actually irrelevant as we'll as, what's you favorite?

The reason being that favorite has no place when you are trying to defend yourself, you do whatever the situation calls for and as to which artwhat does it matter as long as what you are doing works?

Maybe you should re-phrase the question to which art or technique is most effective? Still it's not simply answered, Awareness and avoidance as Mr. Parker stated are are paramount, then there is whatever gets you home.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 20, 2009)

Glockdo.

Just a few months training and you can take on a whole bunch of heavyweight fighers at once.

Deaf


----------



## jarrod (Dec 20, 2009)

shingitai jujitsu, my primary style.  

my preference for it has as much to do with the principles of shingitai as the jujitsu part.  jujitsu is just what i enjoy & what comes natural to me.  

shin (mind) 
having the will to fight, or a fighter's heart...putting your head in the game.  whatever.  i like to think of it as the will to do what is necessary.  

gi (technique) 
make your technique as good & well rounded as possible.  make it work for you rather than a strict imitation of how it's "supposed" to look.

tai (body) 
be in shape; develop your physical attributes as much as possible & bring them to the fight.  

it seems like common sense, but if you really absorb this & apply it to any art or style, it will work just fine for self defense.  it's all in how you train, people.  that's all.    

jf


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 21, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> Glockdo.
> 
> Just a few months training and you can take on a whole bunch of heavyweight fighers at once.
> 
> Deaf


 

Haha I like that post. 

To the OP though.....If I had to choose 1 empty handed martial art that would prepare me the fastest for a self-defense situation it would be Kav Maga. I feel like it does a good job of incorporating the basics from many different arts, and tuely the basics are what help you in real situations.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 21, 2009)

xfighter88 said:


> Haha I like that post.
> To the OP though.....If I had to choose 1 empty handed martial art that would prepare me the fastest for a self-defense situation it would be Kav Maga. I feel like it does a good job of incorporating the basics from many different arts, and tuely the basics are what help you in real situations.



Great style that KM and I would love to take the time out to learn it fully some day.  My one problem is that the chest/upper body tends to face the opponent a bit more square than many other arts.  I would hate to be using KM against someone well educated in CMA.


----------



## corwin137 (Dec 21, 2009)

My fave is context.  Am starting to think that in itself is a martial art.

I tend to start with principles, then work my way down.  Most of those I've gotten from JKD, Kali.  As for how they're gonna save my life or limb, ruminating about the principles in context could take a while.  Oversimplifying though, going from most likely circumstances to least likely, a "structure" that is both defensive and offensive that lends itself to adapting when something goes wrong, and returning to that structure easily.  Pre-fight skills.  Simplicity.  Generalship, kickboxing, clinch and ground skills that I can actually do, and can be trained easily.  Foul tactics.  Use of tools, improvised and otherwise.  Use of progressive resistance and non-cooperation, pressure testing material to determine utility.

That sorta stuff.  Using those skills and principles (and more) as a filter to determine their usefulness.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 21, 2009)

Mider1985 said:


> What are your top favorite self defenese systems, arts, or whatever? Kenpo, jkd, judo? What and if you have a fav system or art WHY is it your fav and what makes it affective in YOUR eyes that it could save your life?


 
American Kenpo. It appealed to my practical/logical nature. It's a science really, that takes that same approach to dealing with various possibilities in relation to being attacked. From day 1 I wasn't just mimicking movements, everything was explained; the how's and the why's. It made sense to me and it's application has saved my life. 

That said, there are elements of self defense in almost all martial arts. The degree varies, but there are other styles that offer quite a lot in the realm of self-defense. So I'm sure one could find one that fit their particular needs and personality. At the end of the day, it has to be effective for YOU and if you aren't enjoying what you're doing you likely won't retain any of the teachings.


----------



## Draven (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I've trained in a few arts and cross trained in allot more when I had the opportunity. Favorite arts in general; I always had a thing for Shotokan Karate but favored the competition in Sport Jujitsu. For self-defense I have 3 for different reasons; 
1) Ninjutsu;stealth is good for avoiding a fight 
2) Shotokan Karate; in the origional format that included breaks and grappling but focused on strikes; for practical techniques is a damn good system.
3) Combat Jujitsu; an off shoot from sport jujitsu but includes more techniques that are intended to cause severe damage. Its easy to say that mastering noone lethal skills means your more effective at applying the lethal stuff but IMHO thats a cop out. How can you be effective at anything if you don't learn to use it; core techniques to a system and potentially lethal finishing methods.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 22, 2009)

xfighter88 said:


> Haha I like that post.
> 
> To the OP though.....If I had to choose 1 empty handed martial art that would prepare me the fastest for a self-defense situation it would be Kav Maga. I feel like it does a good job of incorporating the basics from many different arts, and tuely the basics are what help you in real situations.


 
I've been taking Krav Maga now for almost a year (as well as still in a TKD Dojo doing that!)

Yes I like Krav Maga alot for no-nonsense self defense.

Deaf


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jan 7, 2010)

1)Kempo
2)Wing Chun
3)Jiu-Jitsu
4)it's all JKD to me anyway (express _yourself _*effectively*)


----------



## matrixman (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Guys. Running would be my best defense, but that aside, karate. Trained in lots of arts, but that was the first, and it is so hard to undo those first impressions.


----------



## Hudson69 (Feb 23, 2010)

Personal preference is Police Combatives (Defensive Tactics); for me it is simple, direct and multi-faceted in its applicability.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 26, 2010)

What is *my* favorite self defense style or art?

The one with the low side kick, the front kick, and the elbow.  Those three moves in tandem saved my life once.

I happen to study hapkido, which happens to have all three, plus a whole lot more.  I also studied taekwondo and still train in it, and it happens to have them too.  Learned them in a Taekwondo class, in a TSD class, in a Shotokan class, and have seen them in other karate styles, taijutsu, and a number of other arts.

Of the bunch, my favorite is hapkido.  Has all that and grapples too.  So do other arts, but our uniforms are the most stylish.    

Daniel


----------



## scottie (Feb 26, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> Glockdo.
> 
> Just a few months training and you can take on a whole bunch of heavyweight fighers at once.
> 
> Deaf


 

Lol! I was just thinking Glock 27. 
I study (have studied) Isshinryu, American Karate, Sambo, and Judo for 3 weeks got hurt. I love it all.


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 26, 2010)

My style!  Have to say, even though i'm out of shape with some things. I like many others too, without which i probably couldn't or wouldn't be.  Plus now i have so much noncontact stuff....far out.  Pass that through your nuts roger!(peruvian expression-very old story '95). 
At least for my still incomplete martial arts, i'll die happy whatever the case.  Best invention since barbed wire!  Now if i could manage to just reach the last steps.  I don't know but it's exciting.  If there's no pot of gold(more gold) at the end of the rainbow, at least should be in good shape physically. win win shichueishon



j


----------



## K831 (Feb 26, 2010)

As of right now;

1.) American Kenpo, specifically the AKKI blend.

2.) FMA, specifically of the DTE blend I just started. I am having good luck with that right now, after having been left unimpressed with some Kali I tried a few years back. 

3.) Krav Maga


----------



## l_uk3y (Feb 26, 2010)

For straight forward street defense I would say my fav is Wing Chun for its striking methods. 

However I believe my Hapkido training is preparing me better not necessarily for the techniques but for mixture of attacks we are presented with.

The biggest limiting factory of the Wing Chun I trained is that we always trained WC vs WC.  When presented with somebody of a different strategy who knew what they were doing it put me out of my comfort zone.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm with DS on this one, but mine is GoJu. 70% hands and 30% kicks. A pure striking art with locks and take downs. All kicks are low, favoring the knee kick. punching is a main technique using all surfaces of the fist for hitting. Open hands are used for eyes, ears, and throat strikes. As a close in fighting art it is very good for all aspects of self defense.


----------



## jjwalters (Mar 14, 2010)

Skippy said:


> To be very honest I think it all comes down to the person. Some people can, walk the walk where other people, well, ...talk. I study & teach Shaolin Kempo & also Uechi Ryu because I find both arts well rounded in particular, Kempo as it's so vast & so much to draw from. These arts on a self defense level are no nonsense arts & the reality of the street is with an encounter you do not have time to think that's why I study, train & teach these arts. Both these arts can give a student a solid foundation for self defense skills. I have studied & have ranking in many different arts but I have found these two systems to be the best for self defense, at least for me anyway.



You know, I'm surprised to hear Uechi Ryu used so often in these internet forums. 

As a soldier on Okinawa (1964) I studied at a small academy in Futenma bearing that name. Seems that place has a very large reputation, as well as Kanei uechi the man who ran it..............anyways what he taught me then, I have kept with me and practiced all these years....and the few fights since then (in bars and such) the simplest application of block, punch, kick minus all the fancy stuff works quite well.

I did do a circular block and side step on a knife in the dark once and got stabbed in the thumb cause I was a bit ahead of myself (but it WAS heading for my chest)........:-0.......

It's all good for defense if you stay alert, in shape, and maintain good balance.

All the fancy stuff may be good for the sporting aspect, but in the real deal the shortest distance between two points has always worked for me. (the few times I have had to use it)


----------



## geezer (Mar 14, 2010)

My personal favorites:

1. Ving Tsun (with Jeff Webb's NVTO). Also love EWTO and EBMAS WT.

2. DTE Eskrima (Maestro Martin Torres). Also Latosa Concepts.

3. Wrestling/grappling, adapted for combat (OK, I don't actually practice that, but ever since wrestling as a kid, it's in my blood).

And anything else that is simple, efficient, direct, ...and works!


----------



## repz (Mar 17, 2010)

There are certain arts that have grabbed my attention, usually from Blackbelt magazin articles I read as a kid, or images from BB and other magazines, and just the style and concepts of the style

1-Kyokushin - always loved this style. The way they are powerful, but fast in their attacks that a fight ends in seconds. I always liked the blocks too, that sounds weird, but the image of a knockdown karateka blocking a high roundhouse always looked beautiful to me for some reason.

2-Wing Chun - Always loved this style. I doubt I will ever train in it since it doesnt fit my concept of what I want to build. I did train in it once, but the teacher and the specific style of wc i didnt like. I like the traps and quick hands of the style.

3-Judo- I want to learn some kind of grappling (not much of a fan, but i do like the stratgey involved) and I prefer judo over bjj, more for my own personal oppinion of self defense.

4- Kenpo- I always liked kenpo. I still do, i think its has some badass moves.

5- Japanese Jujitsu - Knife disarms, arm breaks, and finger breaks. They might have lost popularity, but really, there moves are in everything from krav maga and bjj. I rather go to the source, but i would like to have a jjj and judo mix in one. 

So far I have kyokushin in the works, and might be looking at adding judo once I get a new job.


----------



## BLACK LION (Mar 19, 2010)

If I am looking to protect and preserve myself or others  I tend to stray from "styles" and "arts" as a whole.   Dont get me wrong, I love many of them and I harbor no bias BUT as a tactician whos real enemy trains on actual human flesh in the most dire fashion...it behooves me to understand what I am up against and train accordingly.  
I want the most brutal and efficient methods at my disposal and any tools that can help amplify trauma. It must be unconventional and assymetrical. 
I need simple caveman principles and primal ferocity behind gross motor skills. I am looking to allign my body with thier weaknesses and crash through them so hard they will bever be the same.   
Human demolition is the goal and if I am not learning to affectuate objective injuries, then IHMO, I am not training for my actuality just a gross misconception of reality.   
When time= life I leave nothing to chance, I will use anything that will help me meet my end goal of terminating all threats or possibilities of a threat.  It could be a brick, or a boot knife, it could be dopping a knee on an esophagus or ramming a forearm into the back of the neck(cervical vertebrae)....It is, whatever it takes,   over and over and over again. 
Take what you can from wherever yoyu can get it. Make sure its consistent, efficient and adaptable....it must be results oriented and something that you can learn and begin using the same day. 
Hurting people is very easy once you learn and understand what gets you injury....punching and kicking people in an elastic fashoin no matter how dynamic will not work against someone with the size and strength to overwhelm you.  You need body weapons and tactics that can and will take everything from any animal regardless of their prowees or stature... 
As over the top as this is about to sound I am going to say it anyway...I am about 5"11" 195 and if you put a 6"8" 400 lb man on the slab in front of me I can take everything away just the same as if he was 5"6" 120lbs... 
Its doesnt boil down to MMA or TMA or FMA or whatever other acronyms are out there...its about PAIN vs INJURY...   1 works on some and the other works on every animal regardless of stature or prowess.  



All in all its not necessarily the WHAT as much as it is, the HOW.  

Its choice that determines destiny, not chance...its all about what you intend to do and what you are able to do that will determine the outcome... not throwing something out there and hoping lady luck will help you strike it rich...   You dont gamble with your life you gamble with your enemies life.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 22, 2010)

Black Lion!  Haven't seen you for awhile.  Good to see you back!!

Generally, I view 'styles' as training approaches.  As a general rule, the work best for those who's natural approach is similar.  Thus, no single style is superior.  There are skills that, in this day and age, are available world wide.  The big question is how do you wish to go about learning them?  Some training approaches favor use of certain techniques and are generally preferable for the learning of those techniques.  Others are more inclusive.  

Big factor is to figure out what you want.  If you want a cozy after school problem to help your child learn self defense against low self esteem and childhood obesity, kyokushin is not a good fit.  If you want to compete for trophies, the local aikido school is probably not going to be of much use.  If you want to train to be able to walk away from a violent encounter, better check out the schools very thoroughly before committing.  Not all "martial arts" schools are about combat.

Far too often, people get hung up on styles.  It isn't the style that saves you, but effective use of the right techniques in the right situation.   

Daniel


----------



## GHETTO NINJA (Mar 22, 2010)

street


----------



## Steve Grody (Apr 2, 2010)

For all of the rational reasons why someone likes what he does, it's still as much of an emotional decision as anything else. I still like what Dan Inosanto said; "It's good to understand some basic offense and defense at kicking range, punching range and grappling range, some groundwork, and important to have some conditioning, some pain tolerance, and some _luck_."  Also, an important saying in JKD is "It's not what you know, it's what you can do that counts." So whatever martial method we like, the bottom lines are "What is my focus/pupose in studying this stuff, and can I actually _do_ any of this when needed?"
stevegrody.com


----------

